# Good looking female bodybuilders?



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2006)

I think most of us are in agreement that female bodybuilders aren't attractive; but, if they weren't so muscular, who do you think would actually be decent looking? I think Brenda Raganot wouldn't be too hard on the eyes, but I'm having trouble finding any others


----------



## BraveUlysses (Jun 15, 2006)

Tazzie Colomb.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gina Davis is very pretty.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehe, Gina Davis just ain't pullin it off in this dress though.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jun 16, 2006)

Gina Davis and Tazzie are great.....what about denise masinos crew?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 16, 2006)

Look at that vascularity!


----------



## aceshigh (Jun 16, 2006)

those bitches are hell ugly


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2006)

hell ugly indeed


----------

